# Looking for a new RP buddy! (closed atm)



## k0da (Aug 17, 2016)

-


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 17, 2016)

k0da said:


> +Furries
> +Slice of life/casual
> Romance
> Original characters
> Adventure


I can go with any of these  thing is, I'm not much of a plot-planner either (in case we need "adventure"), I usually just roll in with the basic and develop things out on my own from there 
As for "Slice of life / casual", I usually just pick modern era (as in, pretty much the world we're living at the moment, just everyone is an anthro)


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 17, 2016)

I'd like to jump in with an RP or two with some of these themes ^^ If I've retained any of my skill DMing I might be able to contribute settings as well


----------



## swooz (Aug 17, 2016)

I'll do it.


----------



## k0da (Aug 17, 2016)

@Dyrra @swooz  What themes are you interested in?


----------



## Julen (Aug 17, 2016)

I can go with almost all of these. Specially slice of life and zombie apocalypse ( zambiehs!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
ones so but i can do the rest of them too! So yeah i'm here if you want :3


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

k0da said:


> What themes are you interested in?


Guile's Theme of course


----------



## k0da (Aug 17, 2016)

@Azrion/Zhalo a great theme lmao


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 17, 2016)

All of themes are good with me. Kinda enjoying high fantasy future like settings atm:


----------



## swooz (Aug 17, 2016)

k0da said:


> @Dyrra @swooz  What themes are you interested in?


Sci-fi exploration, slice-of-life, and anything you suggest.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 17, 2016)

I think something happened to k0da


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 18, 2016)

Pending deletion? Oh no D:


----------

